# Durand Preferred Date



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe we should measure group size instead of score..... Guess it doesnt really matter, maybe do both. Looks like the August dates is getting the most votes....


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

How about primarily score and then groupsize to break any ties? I liked the targets you brought last year, can you find them again?

Also, did we pass the hat last year to give the club some money?

Should we?


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I don't settle down until I get out to 200 yards or so!!!!

Sarge I think we did pass a hat for the club and I heard there was a box or kleenex for you at the range!!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like a plan. I got those at Meijers so I will look there again when I go. I also have a ton of other types that I got off the net so we can choose one that everyone likes. I think that we did gather funds but I can remember for sure. Either way, we need to make sure that we do this year. Lets make sure we spread the word about the posts too so that people know about it.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

When I lose there aren't any tears, just determination to practice better for the next time. Besides I only have to beat me.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Hunter333, I opened an invitation to the fisherman forums for folks to come out and attend with us. I put it out as a question whether they've thought about a little contest of casting. If you can think of another subject that might draw more attention please proceed.

Tomorrow, (Friday) I will officiall request from the club whatever date the poll shows is most wanted. It looks like the august date at this point. Once we have the approval, we can formulate a final post with any info that seems helpful and share it with all that are interested.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Sounds good Sarge & 333, as soon as we lock in a date I'm gona book a site at the camp ground.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am going to call this weekend and get a site for the 24-25. Also, a week in July sometime to do some shooting with Sarge


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Hunter be sure to email or PM me and let me know which week in July, so I won't have made other plans. We have a week planned out there too as out vacation this year, besides as many weekends as we can muster. Have Jen call Ruth too. ( I don't do phones if I can avoid it. shh don't tell Ruth)


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Will do... I was thinking that you are going to be there all summer but I guess not..... Weekends work well too.... I will check my calendar to make sure.... Oh thats right, IT'S SUMMER BREAK TIME


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

The rig is there all summer, we can't be in it every weekend. I'd like to just live out there in the summer, but we have too many other comittments

I just emailed the club and requested the Aug 24-25 weekend I will start a new topic to inform the world when I get confirmation. Bowdad and I will be shooting there tomorrow, maybe we'll get the confirm, then.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Just E-mailed the campground for a site on Sat.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Looks like the date is set!! Now, to let everyone know so that we can have as many people there as possible!! I cant wait to see everyone and do some camping. Game on!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

after meeting all the nice people that came out to the pig roast we will try to make the outing. thats a ways away so we will have to see whats going on


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

It would be great to have you and Jodi at the Durand outing. I really enjoyed the food and friendly folks at your place. We do alot of shooting (if you want to) in Durand. The kids activities at your place was great. We will take some pointers for the Durand outing in that area. BTW did you pass out the camo hats I brought? Just curious.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I think that I've got the parents talked into camping up there at that campground, around what site # is everyone going? It would be really cool if we could all get atleast halfway close sites.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I have site 59 for Sat., it's one of the pimative sites.

What are U do'in up at 3am????


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Keep working on 'em Moe. I guarantee a good time for all.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

I sure hope to see you and your folks there Moe. My mouth still waters every time I think about that pineapple upsidedown cake your mom made in the dutch oven. Besides it would be good to see another Mossberg shooter beat Sarge with his Rem. I can say that today because I know Sarge is at the Campground and it will take a day for him to reply.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

LOL Stalker, I sure hope I can. We won't be able to go primitive.... gotta have the A/C in the camper if it's hot out there or the old people start whining. HEHE.... hope to see you all there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

So, what days did you guys decide on. If I am home and I can make it, I will be there. But no promises.


----------

